# Holy Crap...



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2005)

I checked on my spiders today, and I noticed that my Green Bottle Blue, who had been in pre-molt the last couple of weeks, had molted and pushed its exuvium out of one of its web-tunnels....well, I wanted to see what my prize spider looked like in its new suit, so I opened up the webbing, and I was definitely not prepared for what awaited me....

















I knew it would look better after a molt, but I had no idea it would look THIS friggin cool lol. I'm one happy camper to say the least. [/i]


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 10, 2005)

Very Nice! 

I wasn't aware that they have those pinkish stripes on the carapace.


----------



## shogun804 (Jun 10, 2005)

wow that is one incredible looking GBB :drool:....these T's are one of the best looking in the hobby today IMO.


----------



## TimV (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, man! Do they bite? (Just kidding!) You could almost light your bed room with that bug.


----------



## edesign (Jun 10, 2005)

hoooooly poop! what size is it? I've never seen a picture of one looking like that...mine molted to 2.25" or so ( i can never recall) recently but is much darker blue than that and no pink. Amazing....

lucky!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2005)

Mine is around 2".

Thanks for the compliments everyone...this is without a doubt my favorite spider!


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 10, 2005)

That is the greatest shot of the most beautiful GBB I have ever seen! Is that what I have to look forward to from this lil guy???


----------



## C_Strike (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking so good i could eat it....  ....  but i wouldnt,     cant wait for mine to grow, its only 3/4 instar. gorgeous t's


----------



## Robi_Wan (Jun 11, 2005)

hmmm... I recognise some blue stones...

Photoshop...?


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 11, 2005)

Robi_Wan said:
			
		

> hmmm... I recognise some blue stones...
> 
> Photoshop...?


That was my first thought. Picture just doesn't look natural!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope you guys are just kidding. Those pics were taken in natural light, with no flash...I have no reason to, nor would I ever "enhance" my pictures.


----------



## brachy (Jun 11, 2005)

That cromatopelma is very nice. Her colour is very intensive. I wonder when look this pics.


----------



## meier link (Jun 11, 2005)

that is by far the most impressive gbb i have ever seen...infreakingcredible


----------



## cryptly (Jun 11, 2005)

Now that I have recovered from temporay blindness caused by the intensely bright GBB all I can say is . . .wow. . .

Gesticulator's  itty-bitty is just too adorable.    

I have got to get me one of these.


----------



## K-mart (Jun 11, 2005)

Smokin GBB David!   WOW,! that takes some balls to accuse you of "dockin up" those pics.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 11, 2005)

K-mart said:
			
		

> Smokin GBB David!   WOW,! that takes some balls to accuse you of "dockin up" those pics.


I agree. Its rather frustrating when all you want to do is share your excitement about your animals and some people are jealous enough to make rude, unfounded comments.


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 11, 2005)

Robi_Wan said:
			
		

> hmmm... I recognise some blue stones...
> 
> Photoshop...?





			
				Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> That was my first thought. Picture just doesn't look natural!





The green/blue color hue and intensity vary greatly in Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens,especially when they are going over to adult coloration like that one in the photo.By its next moult the colors will even out as it still has some remnants of its juvenile/sling coloring mixed in.If you had kept more than 1 or 2 specimens or bred out a few sacs you'd know this,ive sold a couple of sacs to dealers and raised out about 200,there were every once in a while some off colors during the shift to adult coloration.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input Dr. 

BTW, I love the avatar.....we need more cowbell! LOL


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 12, 2005)

DavidBeard meets Rick West with those photos! Kudos! Gimme a break, guys...enhancing a photo... to what end??

Thanks Cryptly. "She's fun to watch" Gets crix bigger than she is.


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 12, 2005)

It's all about the variation.  Mine also shows the pink, but the picture I snapped last night aren't quite as good.


----------



## JohnxII (Jun 13, 2005)

That's a rare sight alright. Interesting color phase. Was that freshly post-molt or hardened up already?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 13, 2005)

It was freshly molted. The exoskeleton has hardened up a bit now and is not quite as bright.


----------



## ScorpZion (Jun 13, 2005)

*awsome pics*

very nicwe pics mang, are you from the canopy as well?


----------



## AcidQueen (Jun 13, 2005)

oh WOW!! :drool:  :drool: 

I wonder what my GBB will look like when she molts    (only have her for a short while)


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 13, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> I agree. Its rather frustrating when all you want to do is share your excitement about your animals and some people are jealous enough to make rude, unfounded comments.


The picture looks totally undoctored to me mate very very nice gbb


----------



## Beardo (Jun 13, 2005)

ScorpZion said:
			
		

> very nicwe pics mang, are you from the canopy as well?


Yes, I am the webmaster/site owner of The Canopy lol.


----------



## guitarlust (Jan 2, 2006)

that spider is amazing.  most awesome.


----------



## wolfpak (Jan 2, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> The picture looks totally undoctored to me mate very very nice gbb



same with me. nice spider you got there :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slingshot71 (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful T!  Next on my list.
I think the photoshop doctoring comments stemmed from the fact that there is a bit of substrate that is the exact same color blue as the T.  I think it's probably just a quirk in the snapshot.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 3, 2006)

Definitely never seen pink highlights on a C. cyaneopubescens. Kudos on such a breathtaking specimen.


----------



## Fille (Jan 3, 2006)

That's one of the most amazing GBB's I have ever seen, you lucky bastard you:drool:  Can't wait wait to get my hands on one myself after having seen that pic.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jan 3, 2006)

i can't wait for mine to grow up! Congrats on a successful molt, she's beautiful.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 3, 2006)

It looks pretty stantard GGB to me, nothing really too blue about it. Here is the sad part. It seems that the males are a little more blue then the females. If any one could vary this for me. The ones that I have seen, in person, the males have a brighter and lighter color blue. the femals have a darker, more deep, blue. But I have not seen more then 30 or so of these guys. 
thedarkfinder


----------



## Beardo (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words....unfortunately, the spider pictured in this thread is a male. I verified this by exuvium when the spider molted last.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 3, 2006)

nice one men, ignore the bad coment's, youre specimen is awesome and look natural to me.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks man....unlike some people, I have much better things to do with my time than doctor tarantula pictures for no reason lol.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 3, 2006)

I for one have seen the pink highlights on my 2.50 - 2.75 GBB , I find its most Vibrent Fresh after a molt and then when its in pre molt again it is not even visible(At least on mine i have found this ) i dont (personaly) think that photo was doctor'd , some nerve of people But To the REAL Reply ....Thats a Excellent Pic and wow i must say thats one hell of a beauty you have there , they are truely amazing to watch grow and to watch change .........Thanks for sharing !


----------



## agentbsmithi (Jan 4, 2006)

I dunno if skeptics realize it, but this is a species of spider that has no need for photoshopping to enhance its gnarly coloring. 

aside from that, pretty spider you have there.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I think its pretty pretentious and egocentric for people to think that I would care what they thought about my animals enough to alter pictures lol.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you got a nice female for him? He's very handsome and needs to show some loving with some female company. hehe. Congrats again man! I'm so jealous! I have a sling and i can't wait til it gets it's true colours! It's now about 2cm big.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2006)

I do not have a female for him, but once he matures I will post an ad in the breeding loan section and try to find him a lovely lady.


----------



## KJE (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 2 females that are getting ready to molt.  They are currently about 3 1/2".  Let me know when your guy matures.


----------

